# Good words for Jim Fischer



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I enjoyed the article in September Bee culture.

Is it posted online for those who don't get the mag?


----------



## Rob (Mar 29, 2005)

Here's the link here if anyone wants to read it.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks....I don't get it because I used to read it at the library, but they stopped renewing their subscription....said I was the only person reading it


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

He's preaching to the choir, don't ya think?

MM


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Rob said:


> Here's the link here if anyone wants to read it.


I thought Bjorn said it was in the Sept mag? This link says June 2007.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>I thought Bjorn said it was in the Sept mag? This link says June 2007.
__________________

Well that's Pa for ya! News travels slow up there.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

I just finished reading the CCD article yesterday.
In my opinion Jim is a good writer and not afraid of stating what he thinks and feels.


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

You said it JIm , lots of sky is falling and nobody looking up .


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*KUDOS to Jim Fischer!*

He called it exactly right on the source of CCD in the US. Well done, Jim!


----------

